# Anyone have a cure for the "Bahumbugs"?



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

I just cannot seem to get in the complete holiday mood. I have a bad case of the bah humbugs this year. Is anyone else feeling the same way? And does anyone have the cure for the Ba humbugs?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I do believe that there is a list of us. 

We did not put up a tree this year or nothing. We are not doing alot of the present things, and I told DH the only thing that I wanted was my saddle, which I am buying myself. So we will see. I will get him something only because his birthday is the same day - but it won't be alot.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well I am not as excited as I usually am......but getting the tree up and seeing all the lights around on the houses as well as wraping gifts has made me more excited.

I love giving gifts 

Are you listening to Christmas music? have you baked any cookies? those thing tend to revive my senses as you associate them with certain things.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I was the same but first of all MY SON IS HOME, so I feel better already.

The family told me they would get the tree today and the lights and things. I still do not have it up yet and mine is always at Thanksgiving but because of my foot I can not climb up the shed and get it.

I normally have the 15 huge boxes of decorations up and that helps but man it is sad looking around here without all the lights and stuff.

:hug: Can you go to church and fellowship? That always make me feel 100% better even shen I am not down.


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm acctually going to a Christmas thing at my sister's church tonight for my neices.We have all of our Christmas stuff up already. As for baking, I suppose that's not a bad idea-although i'd probably be tempted to eat what I bake  , which could be a bad thing for the waistline that i've worked so hard to have. I don't remember a Christmas before where i've acctually had a smaller waist. I did get to town today and get something for my mom for a present. Even though it wasn't exactly what I had in mind for her-I think she'll like it and can acctually use it so that makes me feel a bit better. It's been a long year here-as I imagine it has been for a lot of folks around the world. My dad was laid off from his job in October and is still looking for a new one. I've been to two funerals this year-only weeks apart, but know of atleast 3 people that have passed this year. And my roomate is being a huge bahumbug(even bigger than me), which certainly doesn't help. I think i'll feel a bit better once the holidays are over.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Well I never usually bake anything. But last year the whole family was very Bahumbug. We didn't bother with the tree and didn't hang around much on Christmas. Everyone was tired.

But this year I'm bein a brat and doing everything early and making sure we have a christmassy christmas


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

I've had times when I feel down and the best way I know of to cheer up is to count my blessings... Here are some of the best things that I have:
The Creator of the universe has created this beautiful world. Even though the creation (including us) is fallen, we can have a relationship with our creator God through his son, Jesus Christ. :stars: 
A God who loves me no matter how bad I am. He loved me so much that he came to earth "he humbled himself, and became obedient unto death, even the death of the cross." - For MY sins and for YOUR sins. Even though I deserve eternal death and hell because of my sins, I can come to God through Christ "For the wages of sin is death; but the gift of God is eternal life through Jesus Christ our Lord". By excepting the gift of his grace, I can KNOW that I am going to heaven. 
I can have the "peace of God which passeth all understanding".

Now I know to many of you this may sound like a preachy sermon, but it is the truth and the only real way to fight depression. When you realize the significance of the real reason for CHRISTmas, you can be joyful even when there are no presents, no light, no tree or other Christmas traditions. The Light of the World can be living in you! Following after Christ is the only way to have true, lasting peace and joy.

Philippians 4:4-9
Rejoice in the Lord alway: and again I say, Rejoice. 
Let your moderation be known unto all men. The Lord is at hand. 
Be careful (full of care/worry) for nothing; but in every thing by prayer and supplication with thanksgiving let your requests be made known unto God. 
And the peace of God, which passeth all understanding, shall keep your hearts and minds through Christ Jesus. 
Finally, brethren, whatsoever things are true, whatsoever things are honest, whatsoever things are just, whatsoever things are pure, whatsoever things are lovely, whatsoever things are of good report; if there be any virtue, and if there be any praise, think on these things. 
Those things, which ye have both learned, and received, and heard, and seen in me, do: and the God of peace shall be with you.

Now I have to say, I don't always do this and have times when I am down. So please don't think I am being a 'holier than thou' type person - I just have learned where to go for peace and joy, and since you asked, I wanted to share what I have learned.
May you be able to go the the God of Peace this year for the best gift of all!


----------

